# The Rezvani Tank (not a tank) Tactical Urban Vehicle



## Sentry18

This is kind of cool. WAY overpriced, but still kind of cool.

http://www.rezvanimotors.com/rezvani-tank/

http://www.rezvanimotors.com/rezvani-tank/#rezvani-tank-specifications



> TACTICAL URBAN VEHICLE
> 
> An Extreme Utility Vehicle built for any off-road and on-road challenge.
> 
> 6.4L 500-HORSEPOWER V8
> 
> ON DEMAND 4 X 4
> 
> THERMAL NIGHT VISION SYSTEMS
> 
> HEADS UP DISPLAY
> 
> HIGH INTENSITY LED LIGHTING
> 
> OPTIONAL BALLISTIC ARMOR PROTECTION
> 
> STARTING AT $178,000


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Thats gonna be pricey after all the options. Cool looking though.


----------



## FrankW

W/ a 500HP Gas engine I wonder what the unrefuelled range is.
A serious vehicle has a fuel efficient engine (as much as possible to meet power requirements) paired with as large a fueltank as is practical.


----------



## RedBeard

As a person who has spent most of my life beating vehicles through the woods of new england i would put money that thing wouldn't follow me. If it did it wouldn't like it. My last wheeling rig cost me a whole 300 bucks, sawzal cut here, sledge hammer here and a bunch of welds later and i can go anywhere. Right up until the spider gears shoot out of the pumpkin because they were Lincoln locked and it didn't want to play anymore. 200 grand and thats the best they can build, most of these types of rigs are road queens.


----------



## RedBeard

It looks like Prius tried to make an suv....


----------



## Sentry18

It's much larger than it seems from the pics. I found a pic yesterday of it sitting next to a Jeep Wrangler and it looked twice the size. Although IIRC it does start out with a Jeep chassis.


----------



## Tirediron

I agree with Redbeard on its supposed offroad capability, although it does have decent departure angles, it would have a good approach angle if it didn't have the middle lower bulge in the front bumper. 

It is designed for the hummer crowd, not real offroad. 

If I was going to spend 178000.00 it would not be on that status symbol.


----------



## Sentry18

Just a reminder that it's called a Tactical "Urban" Vehicle. Off road means city parks, soccer fields, front yards, parking lots and maybe a few alleys. Pretty sure it can handle all of those off-road areas with ease.


----------



## Balls004

It looks cool, so that's good enough for most people. It's going to bring new meaning to HCGV's if they add armor to it. As a tactical driving instructor, I would tell my clients that they need to slow way down taking turns in that thing. Not that they would listen, but at least I could say I told you so when they roll it.


----------



## Sentry18

RedBeard said:


> It looks like Prius tried to make an suv....


Nope, that is what this looks like.


----------



## RedBeard

Sentry18 said:


> Nope, that is what this looks like.


Haha wow! I would actually like to try and break that!


----------



## Flight1630

Caribou said:


> Dang, you're right, it does have a front bumper. I was looking at that sweet chassis.


Looking at which chassis?


----------



## VoorTrekker

Yeah, the _chassis_...that kind of marketing gets them _guys_ to buy one every time!

Since it's made for the Hummer crowd, that means one must have _issues _for buying one...and the marketing advertisements...yes the armored ones will roll over in a tight fast turn...

I drove the early M-1114 uparmoured HMMWV in Iraq. We did things with those the engineers hadn't thought about. Good times hoo'ah!


----------



## Flight1630

Caribou I guess I better put the pic up. Looking at which chassis. Lol


----------



## phideaux

Only if its a Cummins diesel ....at 800 HP and 1000 FTLBs Torque,

Only in a cast iron block, Cummins diesel, that you just can't blow up.

I do love the look.



Jim


----------



## Tirediron

phideaux said:


> Only if its a Cummins diesel ....at 800 HP and 1000 FTLBs Torque,
> 
> Only in a cast iron block, Cummins diesel, that you just can't blow up.
> 
> I do love the look.
> 
> Jim


that would make too much sense, instead of a gasser that has to turn 5000 rpm to squeak "500" hp in an oxygen rich dyno room.

Of course a 800/1000 Cummins is spinning pretty tight too, but if set up right pretty fuel efficient at 150 hp cruising


----------



## Tirediron

If one were to put an Suv body on an early cummins powered truck you would have a decent ride fairly cheap, good power and able to handle 40" tires quite nicely, I personally would stretch the front sheetmetal and move the cummins back 10 or so inches for better balance,


----------



## phideaux

Tirediron said:


> that would make too much sense, instead of a gasser that has to turn 5000 rpm to squeak "500" hp in an oxygen rich dyno room.
> 
> Of course a 800/1000 Cummins is spinning pretty tight too, but if set up right pretty fuel efficient at 150 hp cruising


My Cummins , pushing about 600 hp , barely breathes at 60 mph, at 1500 rpm, and never even strains, when hitting steep inclines.

Also sqeeks out right at 21 MPG.

8000 lb truck.

Thats what diesels can do , and much more.

Oh ....yep, it will light up the 34" Cepeks too, if you ask it to.

Jim


----------



## RedBeard

An old ram charger with a Cummins. ..... Now we are talking grownup vehicles!


----------



## phideaux

Just a Ram 2500 Heavy Duty...with a few mods.






























Jim


----------



## RedBeard

That looks like it would be fun too straight up abuse!


----------

